# Betrug bei der Partnersuche im Internet



## Heiko (22 Oktober 2009)

TV-Redaktion will aufklären. Deshalb suchen wir Menschen, die erzählen können, wie leicht man bei der Partnersuche im Internet auf Betrüger hereinfallen kann.

Sind auch Sie beim Flirten im Internet betrogen und abgezockt werden? Wenn Sie uns helfen wollen, vor Lockvögeln und Betrügern zu warnen, melden Sie sich.

Kontaktmöglichkeit per E-Mail an [email protected] oder über das Kontaktformular.


----------

